
John McAfee offers to unlock killer's iPhone for FBI - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35611763
======
tod222
> With all due respect to Tim Cook and Apple, I work with a team of the best
> hackers on the planet. These hackers attend Defcon in Las Vegas, and they
> are legends in their local hacking groups, such as HackMiami. They are all
> prodigies, with talents that defy normal human comprehension. _About 75% are
> social engineers._ The remainder are hardcore coders. I would eat my shoe on
> the Neil Cavuto show if we could not break the encryption on the San
> Bernardino phone. This is a pure and simple fact.

[Emphasis added.]

His team will bluff its way into the phone.

(Quoted from McAfee's original op-ed referenced by the original linked
article: www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-ill-decrypt-san-bernardino-phone-
for-free-2016-2)

~~~
dogma1138
The problem is that there is no one to bluff at this point, I'm still not sure
what exactly happened but apparently some one "changed" the password, the
reports conflict as to whom actually done it and very between LEO techs
(mainly FBI) to the IT department of the county pretty much unlinking the
device from the Apple ID used or initiating a password reset in which case the
old password is no longer valid for the backups of the device.

I've tried to go over the documents that the FBI submitted to the court and I
couldn't get a clear answer who owned the device, but it seemed that it was at
least partially managed by the county.

The FBI had the original Apple ID password and could access the device in
theory but it seems now that after it's been unlinked or some one has changed
it to a completely random password (as it doesn't seem like some one did it
intentionally to interfere with the investigation) so there is no one to
really socially engineer.

~~~
iSnow
>The FBI had the original Apple ID password and could access the device in
theory

That makes it pretty clear which institution switched the Apple-ID on the
device, don't you think?

------
joezydeco
So why can't he replicate the setup with another iPhone 5C and prove what he's
claiming?

Or is he asking for the raw forensic image of the phone's mass storage?

------
dccoolgai
I remember an interview where he was insistent that z CIA operative was
watching him from the bushes in his front yard or something. This guy is not
Donald Trump-style kayfabing crazy, he has legitimately lost connection with
reality.

~~~
paulddraper
Now if he had said it was an FBI/NSA agent, _that_ would be believable.

------
iSnow
So a libertarian helps the FBI to break into a device (instead of rallying to
Apple's defense) to prevent big bad government from passing law that would
make any device breakable? Makes total sense.

------
dogma1138
Oh John, Is there anything you cannot do?

~~~
pietrofmaggi
Uninstalling McAfee Antivirus (video)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg)

~~~
Syrup-tan
I would consider NSFW ~2:45 into it

